# I'm a woman on the edge!



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ooooh my gawd...the black and white one is driving me crazy. This dog is absolutely stark raving bonkers...he is going loopy round the living room and whining at me constantly...Im not sure what to do with him. Im walking him miles and miles on his lead everyday but I just can't tire him out without letting him run (this is all because he is recovering from his ball chopping by the way) Even Tilly looks at him...then looks at me...then lets out a big sigh as he leaps over her head for the 20th time...he is currently going from room to room grabbing all my washing from the radiators and dropping it infront of me...anyone want to put up a dog for the week...I can pop him in the post?

On a brighter note his wound is healing nicely...but the main thing that is irritating him is the big patch they shaved on his tummy (that annoyingly enough they didnt even need to do) it is itching him like mad. 

I also met the vet nurse today that apparently sat by his kennel all day long while he was heavily sedated (when he was poisoned) she was so lovely and was so pleased to see him...they all know Harry at the vets now and he gets so many fusses...all of them say 'oooh its Harry...you look better, you had us all worried mister!'


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that face in that picture can;t be causing you no worries. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

C'mon Mom.....I need to RUN!!!!! 


I'm glad my boy is healing up so nicely....just hang in there!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Geesh, he's beautiful! That little angel isn't doing that to his Mom and sister...:bowl:


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

AWWWW he is just ADORABLE! With that little face....who could resist him?? Glad he is doing well!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Try aloe on the shaved patch and bust out your clicker and get to work! If you can't give him body the physical workout it's used to, try exhausting the mind! 

I feel for ya... Quiz was crawling out of his skin post-neuter, too! Thank GAWD for clicker trainind and free-shaping!

-S


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

poor Harry, it's a real shame he can't be let loose, it's going to be a long week for all of you. Chin up Harry !!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

You know, thats a great idea...its weird I hadn't even thought of getting in some extra training...gimme some ideas steph...what is really good that I can teach him...I need some inspiration...

ooh and the aloe vera gel is something I always keep on hand, he's had about 4 applications already today...although the actual applying of the gel sends him into a bit of a frenzy!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

davebeech said:


> poor Harry, it's a real shame he can't be let loose, it's going to be a long week for all of you. Chin up Harry !!!


yup, it certainly will be a looong week, I work from home aswell so it is proving quite difficult to get any work done!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*T-R-E-A-D-M-I-L-L*


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

um...well we only have an exercise bike...now that would be interesting...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

All meals from a KONG or other food delivery device. (Not training, just a good way to pass the time.)

When I free shape, I usually end up doing stupid stuff like "go over there and stick your head in that empty trash can" or "go over there are target your nose to the wall" and then "now keep your nose there". Absolutely useless stuff, but I have fun watching him figure it out as I shape it and b/c of the movement involved, it's really easy to shape and stay clear with criteria and when to raise it etc. I did the head in the trashcan bit while in a motel room in San Diego!

Some possible, not so silly things:

You coud shape a stationary retrieve

You chould teach object discrimination (Get him really good at targeting item A... and then switch and change to item B)

You could play 101 Things to do with a Box

You chould shape a bow behavior or a spin (takes longer when you free shape, which is why I usually start with a lure for those)

Shape walking backwards

HOpe that gets you started!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL -- you know when he was real sick, you were praying for this day !!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> You know, thats a great idea...its weird I hadn't even thought of getting in some extra training...gimme some ideas steph...what is really good that I can teach him...I need some inspiration...
> 
> ooh and the aloe vera gel is something I always keep on hand, he's had about 4 applications already today...although the actual applying of the gel sends him into a bit of a frenzy!


It is a little late now but you could have taught him to run under the bed when it was time for the big snip. 

Hooch <---I crack myself up sometimes


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

That is very true Jo Ellen...I do need to remember that!

Steph...THANKS...you know I am quite a creative person in general but I just couldnt think of what else to do...but really the options are endless!! I might do a few useless things for fun and then something more helpful...I like the idea of object discrimination...so would you just spend a while on one object at a time? I really enjoyed your 'zoomies' video when you told Quiz to go get a 'bone' and he came back with his 'bowl'...bless him!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> It is a little late now but you could have taught him to run under the bed when it was time for the big snip.
> 
> Hooch <---I crack myself up sometimes


LOL...I did really LOL! but then I laugh at anything...:


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

With a face like that?? 
No way he is causing you troubles!! 
hehe


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

how sweet, he certainly cannot be causing any problems, i do however feel your pain, when sophie was hit by a car, trying to keep her down for awhile with two others was maddening. i just closed her into a smaller space in the kitchen.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope Harry is doing better. When did the vet say he could get back to his regular activities? You may have said, but I dont remember.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

how did it all go? glad to hear hes making a speedy recovery!!


----------

